# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  War Rock

## Noerti

Ja hidhini nje sy tek kjo loja war rock, mua me duket se eshte pak me e mire se te tjerat :shkelje syri: 
www.warrock.net pasi ta keni download duhet te registroheni qe te luani.

Pacim!

----------


## lojaxhiu

E kam provuar dhe me thene te drejten s'e kan bere edhe aq te mire. Jo se eshte e keqe por vetem se ka ca difekte dhe duket nje cik e prapa mbetur ne disa aspekte.

----------


## Noerti

Per mua eshte shum me e mire se Counter Strike apo lojra te tjera, shum veta nga e gjitha bota si dhe pak e rende :shkelje syri:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Counter strike - nuk ka per te vdekur asnjihere!!!!

----------

